# Standard Tractors



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I do have to admitt that there are other tractors than Case. I grew up mainly on Farmall's and Mccormick's and IH's. I still go after the standard wheatlands on these red tractors. I have a W-9 that tracked down that was sold some 20 years ago. I have a W-6 that I like to pull with. I guess my favorite one is the one in the picture.
 eace:  :band: :rockin:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Well I do have to admitt that there are other tractors than Case. I grew up mainly on Farmall's and Mccormick's and IH's. I still go after the standard wheatlands on these red tractors. I have a W-9 that tracked down that was sold some 20 years ago. I have a W-6 that I like to pull with. I guess my favorite one is the one in the picture.
> eace:  :band: :rockin:  *


And another picture


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Caseman, that's a fine lookin tractor!!Lotsa torque in those 400s!


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

wow, I'm impressed. Never seen one of those before!


----------

